# How many 3DS consoles do/have you own(ed)?



## Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

For various reasons, a lot of people don't stick with a single version of a console for the entire generation: they break; the get lost; they're stolen; newer versions are released; etc. So, out of interest, how many *3DS* (inc *3DS XL* and/or *2DS*) consoles have you owned to date? What is the reason for having purchased more than one? 


Personally, I've had three Nintendo 3DS consoles in total: 


 *An NTSC 3DS in flame red*:
Bought it in late 2011 but ended up selling it to a woman in London in early 2012. I didn't use it and decided I'd rather have the money than the console. 


 *A PAL 3DS in coral pink*: 
Bought in spring 2013 in anticipation of _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_; _Harvest Moon: A New Beginning_; and _Pok?mon X _coming out.


 *A PAL 3DS XL in blue (Pok?mon X/Y limited edition)*:
Christmas present from my folks. ♥

How about everyone else?


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2014)

Just one! It's the blue XL.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 28, 2014)

Four.
A Cosmos Black 3DS - 2011 Christmas present.
A Red/Black 3DS XL - A Christmas present.
Animal Crossing Special Edition XL - I traded in my Red/Black XL to get this one. It was pointless because this 3DS XL's touch screen broke. Don't bring your 3DS to the beach... xD
Blue/Black 3DS XL - My current console.


----------



## Libra (Jan 28, 2014)

Just one; a Nintendo 3DS XL Silver/Black which I bought for myself as a birthday present.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 28, 2014)

Only one. I didn't own a 3DS until NL came out.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 28, 2014)

Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue)
Nintendo 3DS (Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Black/Gold Limited Edition)
Nintendo 3DS XL (Red/Black)
Nintendo 2DS (Blue/Black)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 28, 2014)

Just one, the Flame Red 3DS I got for my birthday in 2011. It still works great, though the L and R buttons don't work as well as they used to.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 28, 2014)

*Cries*

None. Nada. Zip. Zilch. Zero.

*Comtinues*


----------



## Byngo (Jan 28, 2014)

Just one, the original blue one from March of 2011. I probably should buy a new one~


----------



## MrsTonks (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the Animal Crossing Limited Editon 3DS XL :} So, just one 3DS. Since June.


----------



## lordbimble (Jan 28, 2014)

I own two 3DS XL's. One silver/black and the other an NTSC red/black to play US games that never get released here. The red one is covered in American flag stickers for the hell of it.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

I only have one 3DS. I want another one so my brother and I can trade Pokemon in X & Y.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 28, 2014)

Just one. 3DS XL; pink.
I almost another for Christmas/birthday from my brother since he forgot I had one. Then he almost gave it to our brother until he found out he and his girlfriend were getting each other one. Luckily his fiancee had been wanting one.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a white 3ds xl and a blue 3DS xl. 
I spilt wine on my white one.


----------



## Goth (Jan 28, 2014)

2 one was the aqua blue/black 3ds and the other one was limited edition golden/black a link between worlds 3dsxl


----------



## Zaffer (Jan 28, 2014)

I have 5: 
3ds, Fire Emblem Blue with the Silver one it. 
3ds, Legond of Zelda Ocarina of time edition, Black and Gold. 
3ds Lx,  pikachu edition. Yellow and white <3 
3ds Lx Blue pokemon X and Y 
and finally 3ds Lx, Red pokemon X and Y <3 
There the ones I have.


----------



## Cress (Jan 28, 2014)

Three!
-Aqua Blue 3DS: Got it around launch but broke around August or September that year.
-Another Aqua Blue 3DS: I still loved the blue one the most and got it to replace the broken one.
-Animal Crossing 3DS XL: My other one was wearing out (Wireless was really buggy, L and R buttons not working, etc.) and this was coming out soon. So why not?


----------



## Improv (Jan 28, 2014)

6;

Flame Red 3DS - 2011
traded in for Midnight Purple 3DS - 2012
traded in for Cosmo Black 3DS - 2012
traded in for Blue 3DS XL - 2013
traded in for Cosmo Black 3DS - 2013
traded in for (current) Blue 3DS XL.

Two of them broke, the rest I just wanted a different color lol.


----------



## Bui (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought a red 3DS XL the day it launched, and I traded it in for a NL 3DS XL back in August 2013.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 28, 2014)

only a red 3DS


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2014)

i have the full black 3DS and full black 3DS XL


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought a silver/black XL in anticipation of NL coming out, and bought my boyfriend a silver/black XL too for his birthday as he was also waiting for the game.  When they announced the ACNL console nearer the release date, I gave my silver/black to my mum, and got the AC bundle instead!

So 3!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jan 31, 2014)

Only my flame red one.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 31, 2014)

I have 2, my aqua 3DS I got on launch, still works like a charm, though the bottom screen scratched my top screen, and I recently got a 2DS so I could trade between X and Y. I've always owned a minimum of 2 handhelds since I got my DS Lite (I have an original DS) for Pokemon trading purposes. (I currently own a grand total of 4 systems in the entire DS family)


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Feb 1, 2014)

I got my black 3DS the day it was released, and I still have it. I decided it was time to get my first XL system when the Pok?mon X and Y ones were released. I got the red one. At first I was skeptical of it, but it was a really good decision. The regular one feels too small now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2014)

So far, exactly half the voters (23 out of 46) have owned more than one 3DS.  

The 3DS isn't expensive as far as consoles go, but it's not cheap enough to be much of an impulse buy either, so it's interesting to see peoples' reasons for having bought more than one.


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

i'm boring and bought the regular white 3ds.
then i got manic and creative, bought some clear cases, a whole lot of rhinestones, pearls, 3d roses and other stuff and deco-den'd the living sh-t out if it. now it's fab.


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

Just one Zelda 3ds xl.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2014)

I got a black launch one which was replaced with the Zelda 3DS, which was replaced with the Pikachu XL when the buttons suddenly stopped working and getting it repaired would cost essentially a new system. :/ Gave my original to my brother, my Zelda 3DS buttons started working recently (so I started playing Y on it), and my XL is my main.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Feb 3, 2014)

Only one. The red/black 3DS XL. I always take good care of my consoles. My brother has the flame red 3DS so I never worry about buying a second one for trading purposes


----------



## CM Mark (Feb 4, 2014)

Just the solid black 3dsxl


----------

